# How do I switch off subtitles with UPC remote?



## callybags (2 May 2009)

I have started using UPC and keep getting subtitles on various stations.

I switch off the subtitles by pressing the Infi button and changing the subtitle setting from "English" to "off".

This works but if I change channel and return to the original channel the subtitles are there again.

Any ideas?


----------



## rev87 (3 May 2009)

Press Menu, go to settings, then preferance settings and change the subtitles field to off and press ok.


----------



## callybags (3 May 2009)

Cool. It worked!

Ta very much, Rev87


----------

